# Help - Secure horizon



## 2134kscp (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a question as to why 92982, and 92984 are being denied on a claim? All the line items were 99222-25, 93548 -26,59 , 92982-22,59 92984-59. Secure horizon is stating there is a NCD edit for this and that it is bundling with another code. Can anyone help  me to understand and or fix this so it can be paid if possible. thanks


----------



## mjb5019 (Jan 26, 2012)

*bundling*

Did you check the NCCI edits? Here is a snippet to get you started.>sA number of diagnostic and therapeutic cardiovascular procedures (e.g., CPT codes 92950-92998, 93451-93533, 93600-93624, 93640-93652) routinely utilize intravenous or intra-arterial vascular access, routinely require electrocardiographic monitoring, and frequently require agents administered by injection or infusion techniques. Since these services are integral components of the more comprehensive procedures, codes for routine vascular access, ECG monitoring, and injection/ infusion services are not separately reportable. Fluoroscopic guidance is integral to diagnostic and therapeutic intravascular procedures and is not separately reportable. HCPCS/CPT codes describing radiologic supervision and interpretation for specific interventional vascular procedures may be separately reportable.?


----------

